# What Sealant Around Spoiler Tray?



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

I've got water getting in here, under the grey tray:










And it's coming out here:










And ending up inside the boot:










So I need to pull it all off and was planning on running a bead of sealant underneath the grey plastic tray before refitting to give it a complete weather seal, so is that a good fix? If so, what sealant do I want, Tiger Seal? I don't want something that goes rock hard.


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

Use some bathroom sealant, tiger seal will bond the spoiler to the car


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

SeanTTS said:


> Use some bathroom sealant, tiger seal will bond the spoiler to the car


Haha well I don't want that!


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Rip said:


> SeanTTS said:
> 
> 
> > Use some bathroom sealant, tiger seal will bond the spoiler to the car
> ...


I used clear silicone sealer used for bathrooms and had no issues.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

andys_tts said:


> Rip said:
> 
> 
> > SeanTTS said:
> ...


Sweet, I'll use that then.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

I need to do this on mine too. Out of interest, what size torx keys do you need to remove the interior boot lid trim?


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

barry_m2 said:


> I need to do this on mine too. Out of interest, what size torx keys do you need to remove the interior boot lid trim?


I personally can't remember off hand, but all it is is the 2 screws in the centre of the boot lid trim then the rest is just done with a trim lever/pry bar as it's just clips. Clips are very sturdy and take a lot of force to pop.

I'll take some photos when I do mine.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Rip - Here's the DIY for removing the trunk panel on a Roadster. I just realized I didn't include the Torx size either. :?

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1599538


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ Rip - Here's the DIY for removing the trunk panel on a Roadster. I just realized I didn't include the Torx size either. :?
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1599538


Mines a coupe


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Rip - Oh, well if you're going to get all fussy about it, here you go then! :-D Geeze...there's no pleasing some people.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ Rip - Oh, well if you're going to get all fussy about it! :-D No pleasing some people.


lol! Info on removing the spoiler assembly would be handy? I was just going to 'wing' it...


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Rip - Oh, who's your Huckleberry now?  Stand by... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ Rip - Oh, who's your Huckleberry now?  Stand by...


I couldn't resist.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

As requested... [smiley=book2.gif]

Note there are a few items that should be replaced, not just reinstalled. I also noted, the WorkShop manual doesn't call out the torx sizes, only the torque values. Have fun! Looking forward to your write up.
.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

SwissJetPilot said:


> As requested... [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> Note there are a few items that should be replaced, not just reinstalled.


That's the stuff, thank you.


----------



## deextr (Sep 22, 2017)

Rip said:


> I've got water getting in here, under the grey tray:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's actually a neoprene 'O' ring that sits in a notch around the base of the spoiler. If you have a length of 6mm cord you could make one or probably easier to just buy one from Audi. Don't expect it to be too expensive.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

deextr said:


> Rip said:
> 
> 
> > I've got water getting in here, under the grey tray:
> ...


That's interesting, so there is actually a factory seal of some type.


----------



## deextr (Sep 22, 2017)

Rip said:


> deextr said:
> 
> 
> > Rip said:
> ...


Yes there is.. You need to undo the ten -10mm nuts that hold the spoiler in place one of which is under the radio antenna amplifier.. disconnect the motor power connector, the drain hoses and lift the spoiler unit from the top. Easier to lift up if spoiler is deployed.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

This will provide you with a bit more info on how it works. Check the 'Knowledge Base' for links to other SSPs and workshop manuals -

viewtopic.php?f=43&t=1755145
.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

Thanks lads, wonder if I'm better off using sealant anyway rather than the factory seal/gasket?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Sealant is listed in this parts list, but not by P/N. You might want to take this reference to the Audi dealership and see if there's a seal kit (Items 20 & 21) available. Per the WS instructions, you should replace a couple of the items anyway, and you'll probably have get them from a dealership if you can't find them on eBay or some other parts shop.

https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... 27-827050/

.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Sealant is listed in this parts list, but not by P/N. You might want to take this reference to the Audi dealership and see if there's a seal kit (Items 20 & 21) available. Per the WS instructions, you should replace a couple of the items anyway, and you'll probably have get them from a dealership if you can't find them on eBay or some other parts shop.
> 
> https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... 27-827050/
> 
> .


Good idea.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

IMHO I would really consider replacing this rusty nut, and any others like it. That's only going to cause you further probems later on to the body panel if left unchecked. Since you're going to pull the spoiler assembly anyway, spend the few extra coins and get it all sorted at one go.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

SwissJetPilot said:


> IMHO I would really consider replacing this rusty nut, and any others like it. That's only going to cause you further probems later on to the body panel if left unchecked. Since you're going to pull the spoiler assembly anyway, spend the few extra coins and get it all sorted at one go.


Yeah I will, it's the only one, it's near the area water is getting in so it's obviously rusted, the rest look brand new.


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Will this finally make HMS Coupe watertight at last ?

Any update on legal action against the supplying dealer ?.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Pukmeister said:


> Will this finally make HMS Coupe watertight at last ?
> 
> Any update on legal action against the supplying dealer ?.


Don't think he actually took it back to the supplying dealer after all the hype.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

Pukmeister said:


> Will this finally make HMS Coupe watertight at last ?
> 
> Any update on legal action against the supplying dealer ?.


Yeah, a pre action letter is being sent ASAP, believe It or not the hold up has actually been getting quotes in writing for the work that needs doing. All the Audi dealers I've contacted for quotes seem very unhelpful, for example I asked one dealer for a quote to supply and fit new parcel shelf mounts which are attached to the C-pillars, it took 3 weeks of constant nagging and I finally got a response last Friday of "3hrs Labour at £135+VAT per hour will sort c-pillars". They didn't even give me the cost of the actual parts. Essentially theyve just said it be £486 to pop out c-pillar trims and pop in new ones. My pre court action letter has to clearly quantifty all costs involved. So that is my biggest hold up right now.

Also when asked for a quote to remove and refit the spoiler assembly with a new seal and all consumable parts involved this particular Audi dealer said "take it to a body shop".

You'd think it would be quite easy to get an itemized quote from Audi for various things but apparently it's extremely difficult. They seem to just want to have the car in and just keep the £135+VAT per hour bill rolling while they faff about with the car for however long it takes.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I went back to the parts list webpage and found the sealant items are listed under the 2013 parts list.

https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... 27-827050/

Item 20 - P/N: 8J0 898 941, 1 set fixing parts for spoiler 
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-vol ... /8j0898941

Item 21 - P/N: D 180KU2A1, 2 pk plastic adhesive MAT.NR. AMV 180 KU2 01 plastic repair
https://www.ebay.de/itm/232688997979?cl ... rmvSB=true

Item (21) AMV 195-KD1-01 adhesive adhesives and sealing compound


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

SwissJetPilot said:


> I went back to the parts list webpage and found the sealant items are listed under the 2013 parts list.
> 
> https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... 27-827050/
> 
> ...


Nice one thanks!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Attached are a couple of PDFs on removing the inner deck panel and the spoiler (part 1 and part 2). The text is in German, but the pictures are in English. 

.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Attached are a couple of PDFs on removing the inner deck panel and the spoiler (part 1 and part 2). The text is in German, but the pictures are in English.
> 
> .


Again, thank you, very helpful.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

Rip said:


> SwissJetPilot said:
> 
> 
> > I went back to the parts list webpage and found the sealant items are listed under the 2013 parts list.
> ...


Looking in to this a bit further the above looks like it might be a seal kit for installing the TTRS style spoiler and not the normal motorized spoiler, maybe it's the same seal for both types spoilers? I need to pull my spoiler out to seal it once and for all but I can't find any info on how it is actually sealed.

*EDIT/* Found some photos of the underside of a spoiler that shows the rubber seal! So I should be safe to pull my spoiler off tomorrow without any danger of ruining the seal (like if it was a mastic type seal). Hopefully I'll see that my seal is damaged so I know what to fix.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Rip - When you get around to removing your spoiler, could you be so kind and take some detailed pictures of the spoiler assembly? Would be nice to get some closeups of the motor, hinges, lubrication points, drain tubes, etc. The more the better as they come in handy when discussing issues in the future.

In fact, this little re-seal project would be an excellent "How to Reseal the Rear Spoiler" post for the KB.

Hint, hint.... :wink:


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ Rip - When you get around to removing your spoiler, could you be so kind and take some detailed pictures of the spoiler assembly? Would be nice to get some closeups of the motor, hinges, lubrication points, drain tubes, etc. The more the better as they come in handy when discussing issues in the future.
> 
> In fact, this little re-seal project would be an excellent "How to Reseal the Rear Spoiler" post for the KB.
> 
> Hint, hint.... :wink:


 Yeah I'll take some decent photos mate no problem, assuming all goes well of course.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

Anyone have any idea what torque to do up the spoiler assembly mounting bolts? Mine seemed to only be done up to 2Nm. I assume a correct torque setting is needed so as to not squash the rubber seal too much but 2Nm seems a bit low, I've done mine back up to that but would like to know the correct figure really to ensure the seal is effective.

These (about 11 or so that hold the spoiler tray in place):


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Looking at the previous post of the workshop manual illustration, 2-Nm is spot on for these nuts. I would assume these are nylock nuts (??) so they're not going to back off, and 2-Nm won't crush the seal.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Looking at the previous post of the workshop manual illustration, 2-Nm is spot on for these nuts. I would assume these are nylock nuts (??) so they're not going to back off, and 2-Nm won't crush the seal.


Ah perfect, I must have missed that, and yeah they are nylock, lucky I have a torque wrench that goes that low. Well it's all back together now at 2Nm so fingers crossed it'll pass a leak test in the morning.


----------



## rossinator (Oct 30, 2016)

Hello,

Just resurrecting this thread in the hope that someone knows the part number for the seals on the retractable spoiler as my seal has failed (potentially someone prior to me with a pressure wash as the paint under the spoiler has also been lifted in patches) ?

I'm a little confused about which parts are required for the retractable vs the fixed.

I've spoken to two dealers and they can't work it out, and my access for ETKA yields missing part numbers.

Many thanks.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

I gave up trying to do it properly in the end and just cleared all the old seal away then ran a bead of mastic around where the seal would go and as far as I could see by leak testing with a hose that seemed to seal that particular leak.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Try this website, you may be able to find the part numbers here -

https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... 27-827050/


----------



## rossinator (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks Rip and SwissJetPilot. Just using sealant might have to be the way I go, I have two Audi parts departments completely baffled, lots of the part numbers on that diagram are no longer listed and they have no idea which ones might even be for the TT or the TTS. They can sell me the lifting mechanism with hinges, motor etc and the boot lid wide plate presumably with the seal for £652.04 plus the extra required replacement parts. 

I've seen a "felt strip" listed on the line below the above £650 "bracket for spoiler" part but in the photo it looks completely flat and not like the original seal looks quite fat, or possibly originally round. It also doesn't look like it would go around sharp bend and is only 1mm thick dimensions 20mmx1mmx880mm - see attached pic.

Looking more and more like this will be removed and some kind of silicon sealant gunned around, but I always prefer doing things correctly with an eye to longevity.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Good write up here on how to seal it if you don't want to remove the entire spoiler assembly - 









Waterproofing External Rear Spoiler Tray &amp...


Just a little project some of you might find helpful or interesting….. So, today was a job I’d been meaning to do for some time, not that I found my rear spoiler to be leaking, more so as a preventative measure To prevent any unwanted water ingress around the spoiler area - especially when...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------

